# Karlsruhe Saisoneröffnungstour 27.03.



## Eike. (14. März 2011)

Die Temperaturen steigen und der Schnee ist selbst auf den höchsten Gipfeln, die wir hier im Nordschwarzwald haben auf dem Rückzug. Also höchste Zeit die dicken Jacken und Hosen wieder hinten im Schrank zu verstauen und die Sommerklamotten rauszuholen.
Passend dazu wollen wir, wie schon 2008 mal wieder möglichst viele Biker aus der Gegend zu einer gemeinsamen Tour einladen, kann doch nicht sein, dass nur die Pfälzer das hinkriegen 
Als Termin wurde im kleinen Kreis schon der *27. März* vereinbart. Das Ziel steht noch nicht fest, die Trails rund um die *Hornisgrinde* liegen aber weit vorne. Ob das klappt hängt natürlich auch davon ab wie sich die Schneelage entwickelt. Falls doch nochmal der Winter vorbei kommt findet sich auch eine Alternative. 
Um einen Überblick zu bekommen wieviele Leute es werden (wegen ggf. Reservierung etc.) möchte ich jeden der Zeit und Lust hat mitzukommen um eine kurze Meldung bitten, entweder hier oder per PN. Wichtig wäre es auch zu wissen wer die Möglichkeit hat jemandem im Auto mitzunehmen oder eine Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht, falls der Startpunkt nicht mit der Bahn erreichbar ist.
Die konkrete Tour steht noch nicht fest, sicher sind nur viele Trails und eine Einkehr  Ich gehe mal ganz grob von 800hm aus. Wenn Mitfahrer dabei sind die noch nicht so viel zum Fahren gekommen sind finden wir da auch eine Lösung. Je größer die Gruppe desto langsamer kommt man sowieso vorran. Mangelnde Fitness ist also keine Ausrede 
Bei der letzten Tour haben sich viele Leute das erste mal getroffen, ideal also auch um zu sehen, wer hinter den Forumsnamen steckt.


----------



## Heili (14. März 2011)

Gude Idee 
Bin dabei, falls mir nichts dazwischen kommt. Irgendwas war da, kann mich grad aber nicht erinnern was 

PS: Bräuchte eine Mitfahrgelegenheit. (Genaueres kann man ja klären wenn                  nähere Informationen gegeben sind.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. März 2011)

Hallo Eike,

ich bin neu hier in Karlsruhe und freue mich, dass es hier im Forum Gelegenheiten wie diese gibt, bei der man neue Leute kennen lernen kann.

Seit dem Wintersemester studiere ich in Karlsruhe Genitalographie und bin schon ein-zweimal auf diesem Berg in Ettlingen (der mit dem Tunnel) fahren gewesen.

Da ich mich nicht so gut auskenne finde ich den Vorschlag mit der Tour ganz toll.

Nun habe ich aber noch ein paar Fragen: 

1. Muss ich einen Helm mitnehmen? (auch wenn ich normalerweise nicht vom Rad falle)
2. Muss ich da so ein Raddress anhaben?
3. Geht es da auf Waldwegen hoch und runter oder ist es angebracht, dass ich Protektoren mitnehme? 
4. Muss ich da ein besonderes Rad haben oder kann ich da auch mit meinem 29er mitfahren.
und zum Schluss
5. Wenn ich mich noch nicht richtig entscheiden kann, ob ich ein Mann oder eine Frau sein möchte, darf ich dann mit egal wie ich mich entscheide?

Anyway ... dabei.


----------



## Phil88 (14. März 2011)

ich denke mal da wäre ich dabei 
werde mich wohl die woche endlich mal wieder in den sattel schwingen und ein paar kilometer sammeln

@eike:
hast du bis zur tour evtl. mal noch zeit mir beim bremse entlüften zu helfen falls du dein magura werkzeug noch hast? hab inzwischen nen druckpunkt dass ich mir schon meine eigenen finger einklemme, trail-fest ist das absolut nicht mehr...


----------



## overkill_KA (14. März 2011)

Wäre insofern nichts dazwischen kommt auch dabei. Bad Herrenalb wäre mir fast lieber als Hornisgrinde, wäre leichter zu erreichen.

Ansonsten bräuchte ich auch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit.


----------



## Eike. (15. März 2011)

Heili schrieb:


> Irgendwas war da, kann mich grad aber nicht erinnern was



Die Landtagswahl. Also entweder früh aufstehen und vorher wählen gehen oder einach Briefwahlunterlagen anfordern.

Details zur Tour kommen rechtzeitig. Für die Planung müssen wir eben auch wissen ob jeder in einem Auto unterkommen kann, deswegen geht es wirklich erstmal nur darum wer überhaupt will.


----------



## kermit* (15. März 2011)

Wie schon im anderen Fed erwähnt, wär ich auch dabei. 
bin motorisiert, aber vllt. lassen sich da auch neudeutsche Synergie-Effekte mit Harry nutzen, wir kommen ja aus der gleichen Ecke (jedenfalls grob )

Auch wenn ich das noch nicht anmelden darf: Wäre für Hornisgrinde, nach Bad Herrenalb komm ich oft genug auch so hin...


----------



## matou (15. März 2011)

Nochmal pro forma....bin auch dabei.

Achja: Pro Forbach, Hornisgrinde.


----------



## Messerharry (15. März 2011)

Synergie iss OK   

Hornisgrinde Rulez


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. März 2011)

Wie bitte reist man zur Hornisgrinde an??? Geht da was mit Zug/Wochenendticket?


----------



## Heili (15. März 2011)

> Die Landtagswahl. Also entweder früh aufstehen und vorher wählen gehen oder einach Briefwahlunterlagen anfordern.


Hast du mich wirklich auf 18 geschätzt? Ich fühle mich geschmeichelt 

Wäre auch für Hornisgrinde/Forbach. War ich bisher noch nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel2 (15. März 2011)

Bin auch dabei bräuchte aber ggf auch eine mfg


----------



## Eike. (15. März 2011)

Heili schrieb:


> Hast du mich wirklich auf 18 geschätzt? Ich fühle mich geschmeichelt



Wenn ich beim Lotto spielen meinen Ausweis zeigen muss darf ich dich auch zur Wahl schicken 
Übrigens war da noch was, die Umstellung auf die Sommerzeit. Also rechtzeitig den Wecker umstellen sonst ist man eine Stunde zu spät dran.



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wie bitte reist man zur Hornisgrinde an??? Geht da was mit Zug/Wochenendticket?



Deswegen ja auch die Umfrage wer jemanden mitnehmen kann bzw. eine Mfg braucht. Ein Start im Tal würde die Höhenmeter ziemlich in die Höhe treiben.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. März 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Deswegen ja auch die Umfrage wer jemanden mitnehmen kann bzw. eine Mfg braucht. Ein Start im Tal würde die Höhenmeter ziemlich in die Höhe treiben.



Wo wäre dann Treffpunkt? Hm vermeiden ist ne gute Taktik, wobei die letzte Abfahrt länger wäre wenn man ganz runter fahren kann, oder?


----------



## matou (16. März 2011)

...von Forbach über die Hornisgrinde und zurück sind es ca 1200-1400hm. Dafür gibts zum Schluss den Westweg nach Forbach runter.
...von Untersmatt aus sind wir glaube ich so um die 900hm rausgekommen, man hat als Abschluss aber auch ein Stück Trail von der Hornisgrinde bis nach Untersmatt.
...oder man lässt die Hornisgrinde weg und nimmt nur die Badener Höhe in Angriff. Das sind auch ca. 8-900hm.

Ich kenne zwar die Strecken des ÖPNV nicht, aber...nach Forbach fährt die Bahn...zur Hornisgrinde keine Ahnung.

Vielleicht sollten wir auch mal die aktuellen Konditionsstände klären, dann erübrigt sich evtl die eine oder andere Tour.


----------



## Eike. (16. März 2011)

Zur Hornisgrinde hoch (Sand) kommen höchstens ein oder zwei die nicht im Auto unterkommen mit dem Bus aber mehr nicht.
Von Bühl aus ist auch möglich mit Schlussabfahrt von der Hornisgrinde bis nach Lauf runter. Das sind aber wenn man oben noch ein paar Trails mitnehmen will auch gleich 1400hm, so früh in der Saison für die meisten wahrscheinlich zuviel. Deswegen wäre wahrscheinlich ein Start in Sand am besten - wenn wir eben genug Plätze in Autos haben.
Eine mögliche Alternative wäre, wie René schreibt die "übliche" Westwegtour von Forbach, eventuell mit Einkehr am Naturfreundehaus.


----------



## Phil88 (16. März 2011)

also mehr als 800hm werd ich nicht in den Beine haben schätze ich...
mfg bräuchte ich auch eine.

ich hatte grade folgende Idee:
Kennt vielleicht jemand einen der einen kennt der nen sprinter oder sowas hat? oder ist jemand bei stadtmobil angemeldet und käme an einen transporter?

Wir könnten uns ja dann in KA am Hbf treffen, dort alle Bikes im Transporter verstauen und dann von einem einem netten Zeitgenossen gegen ne Kiste Bier o.ä. nach Sand oder wohin auch immer fahren lassen und wir Biker fahren mit dem ÖPNV zum Startort und treffen uns dort wieder mit dem Transporter.

Für eine größere Gruppe, die wir ja wohl sein werden, ist das die Beste Lösung die mir einfällt. Wir kämen alle hoch, es gäbe keinen Stress mit den Busfahrern etc. und wir sind nicht gezwungen wieder zum Ausgangspunkt der Tour zurück zu kehren nur weil da die Autos stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoschy (16. März 2011)

Phil88 schrieb:


> ich hatte grade folgende Idee:
> Kennt vielleicht jemand einen der einen kennt der nen sprinter oder sowas hat? oder ist jemand bei stadtmobil angemeldet und käme an einen transporter?



Dann fragt doch einfach mal bei Knut oder Andrea nach 

http://www.bike-erlebnis-schwarzwald.de/

Die beiden sind super freundlich, sehr flexibel und bestens für Euer Vorhaben ausgestattet. 

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## hömma (16. März 2011)

800hm trau ich mir auch so gerade zu. Da wäre ich gern dabei! 

Sofern es Richtung Hornisgrinde/Badener Höhe geht, könnte ich eine *Mfg *ab *BBB *(Baden-Baden Bahnhof) für nen *ÖPNV*-Fahrer anbieten. 

Abkürzungen sind toll!


----------



## chrisle (16. März 2011)

Sofern mein Bike die Tage kommt und ich dann vorher nochmal fahren kann würde ich mich anschließen. 
MFG kann auch ich ab BAD und näherer Umgebung anbieten.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (16. März 2011)

Würde ja auch gerne mitfahren - habe aber das selbe Problem wie Phil. Nur noch durch Probleme mit der Halswirbelsäule verschärft. 

Falls es nicht klappt, rahme ich mir das Foto von 2008 - mit meinem seligen Jekyll - ein!


----------



## hömma (16. März 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Sofern mein Bike die Tage kommt und ich dann vorher nochmal fahren kann würde ich mich anschließen.



Falls dein Zweikanalwürfel bis dahin nicht da ist, hätte ich da noch ne Alternative für dich: Durchs Rebland brettern


----------



## chrisle (16. März 2011)

Ha! Segways sind sogar richtig spaßig!
Denke das Bike kommt vorher an, aber ob ich dann nach 4 Wochen Abstinenz und davor unregelmäßigen Winter Ausfahrten die 800hm schaffe wird spannend. 
Aber wie ich hier so lese sind viele andere auch nicht fitter 
Also Eike: Count Me in


----------



## st-bike (16. März 2011)

mal ganz vorsichtig Interesse anmelde

ich muss aber am Sonntag noch nach München (mit Rad auf dem Dach), daher würde ich mich kurzfristig endgültig entscheiden. Wäre aus dem Grund auch für einen möglichst frühen Start und wäre mit dem Auto vor Ort.


----------



## Don Stefano (16. März 2011)

Hab auch schon im anderen Fred angekündigt, dass ich dabei sein werde. Hab ein Auto und kann 2 Leute mit Bikes ab KA mitnehmen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. März 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Zur Hornisgrinde hoch (Sand) kommen höchstens ein oder zwei die nicht im Auto unterkommen mit dem Bus aber mehr nicht.
> Von Bühl aus ist auch möglich mit Schlussabfahrt von der Hornisgrinde bis nach Lauf runter. Das sind aber wenn man oben noch ein paar Trails mitnehmen will auch gleich 1400hm, so früh in der Saison für die meisten wahrscheinlich zuviel. Deswegen wäre wahrscheinlich ein Start in Sand am besten - wenn wir eben genug Plätze in Autos haben.
> Eine mögliche Alternative wäre, wie René schreibt die "übliche" Westwegtour von Forbach, eventuell mit Einkehr am Naturfreundehaus.



Dann lieber Sand. Nach Forbach bin ich noch länger unterwegs. 

MFG kann ich keine bieten, sorry.

Edith: Juhu, schon Seite 2.


----------



## Eike. (20. März 2011)

Im Moment sieht es an der Hornisgrinde noch nicht so gut aus aber die nächsten Tage soll es ja sonnig und wärmer werden. Ich würde vorschlagen wir warten noch bis Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ab und entscheiden dann was wir machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. März 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Im Moment sieht es an der Hornisgrinde noch nicht so gut aus aber die nächsten Tage soll es ja sonnig und wärmer werden. Ich würde vorschlagen wir warten noch bis Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ab und entscheiden dann was wir machen.



Und? Wie ist die Prognose für Sonntag? 

SchwaWa oder doch wo anderst hin?


----------



## Eike. (23. März 2011)

Von meiner Seite aus eher woanders hin, wenn überhaupt. Laut Wettervorhersage ist es pünktlich zum Wochenende Schluss mit dem tollen Wetter. Aber das müssen wir abwarten, wär ja nicht das erste mal, dass die Wetterfrösche zu pessimistisch sind. 
Was den Schnee angeht siehts eigentlich gut aus. Ich hab vor morgen zur Hornisgrinde zu fahren und zu schauen wie es auf den Trails aussieht.


----------



## Saintsrest (23. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

war gestern auf der Grinde. Liegt noch ein wenig Schnee, aber problemlos. Auch der Trail Breitenbrunnen/Hohe Ritt nach Lauf geht gut. Wird allerdings Sonntags und bei dem Wetter Konfliktpotential bieten ;-)


----------



## chrisle (23. März 2011)

Eike was hast du denn gegen die Wettervorhersage? Bei mir heißt es 7grad und Sonne. Klar wird's dann oben kalt, aber solange die Sonne scheint...
Was wäre denn eure Alternative zum Schwarzwald, die Kanaren?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. März 2011)

Alternative wäre halt immer der PW. Ungefähr gleiche Entfernung von KA, tiefergelegen und vom Boden her nicht so empfindlich was Feuchtigkeit angeht.


----------



## Eike. (23. März 2011)

Ah gut dann kann ich mir das morgen ja sparen. 
Vorschlag zum Treffpunkt: *Wanderparkplatz an der Kapelle Sand um 10 Uhr*, zu der Zeit kommen auch zwei Busse da an falls nicht jeder in einem Auto unterkommt.
Die Tour führt dann über den Hochkopf und Hornisgrinde zum Seibelseckle. Da Einkehr und wieder zurück, wer dadurch nicht ausgelastet ist kann ja noch eine Ehrenrunde drehen. Das ganze fast nur auf Trails, insgesamt *rund 800hm*.

Edit @ Wetter: Die "Offline"-Wetterdienste sagen ab Samstag wechselhaftes Wetter vorraus. Und die Hornisgrindetrails werden bei Nässe ganz schön tückisch, der Pfälzer Wald ist da unkritischer. Aber das sehen wir dann wenn es soweit ist, mehr als drei Tage ist sowieso Kaffeesatzleserei.


----------



## chrisle (23. März 2011)

Notfalls gibt es in der umgebung ja alternativen die weniger hoch liegen und trotzdem HM und trails bieten. 
Ich bin die strecke noch nie gefahren - hoffe die trails taugen für alle Teilnehmer. 

Wer braucht noch eine mitfahrgelegenheit von euch? Könnte auch jemanden vom Bhf. Baden-Baden mitnehmen.

Hoffentlich kommt mein Bike langsam mal sonst verpass ich das Event. 
Sollte ich nicht mitkommen (entscheidet sich morgen): kann einer die Tour GPS technisch loggen und mir zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## Eike. (23. März 2011)

Ein Track wird sich zur Not schon finden, ist aber auch sehr einfach mit der Karte nachfahrbar. Die Trails sind nicht ganz einfach, halt viele Steine und teilweise Wurzeln. Sowas oder sowas sollte einem keine Angst machen (beides nur Beispiele und nicht Teil der Tour). Zur Not gibt es aber meistens auch einfachere Alternativen. Wer nicht gerne auf Trails unterwegs ist wird an der Tour aber wohl nicht viel Spaß haben, ist ja kein Marathon 

*Also, wer kommt mit und kann noch jemanden mitnehmen (ab wo) oder braucht eine Mitfahrgelegenheit? In Doodle eintragen.* Maximal 4 Leute können zur Not mit öffentlichen Verkehrmitteln anreisen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. März 2011)

Ich komme mit. Mitnehmen kann ich niemanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (23. März 2011)

Wir leben ja im gehypten Web2.0 also hab ich total trendy einen Doodle eröffnet (nennt man das so?). So bleibt es hoffentlich übersichtlicher.
Also alle bitte hier eintragen. Am besten mit dem Forumsnamen. Wer noch jemanden mitnehmen kann schreibt bitte als Kommentar rein ab wo. Man braucht sich da nicht anmelden und noch nichtmal eine E-Mailadresse angeben.


----------



## chrisle (23. März 2011)

Erledigt. Ist wirklich easy. 

Danke fürs organisieren @Eike


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. März 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wir leben ja im gehypten Web2.0 also hab ich total trendy einen Doodle eröffnet (nennt man das so?). So bleibt es hoffentlich übersichtlicher.
> Also alle bitte hier eintragen. Am besten mit dem Forumsnamen. Wer noch jemanden mitnehmen kann schreibt bitte als Kommentar rein ab wo. Man braucht sich da nicht anmelden und noch nichtmal eine E-Mailadresse angeben.



Ich verweigere Web2.0, gehe aber trotzdem mit. Vor allem, wie dynamisch ist dein Doddle, wenn sich der Tourenort verändern sollte - was ja noch offen ist?


----------



## Eike. (23. März 2011)

Dann wechsel ich einfach den Titel aus, dynamic by admin  Der Tourenort gilt jetzt schon erstmal als fix. Wenn es wirklich regnet oder die Vorhersage wirklich übel wird hat sich das ganze für mich eher komplett erledigt, als dass ich anderswo nass werden will.



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich verweigere Web2.0, gehe aber trotzdem mit.



Klasse, dann können wir ja hinterher einen Blog drüber schreiben und die Bilder über Facebook austauschen. Wer ist schnell an der Handytastatur und übernimmt das Twittern unterwegs?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. März 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Klasse, dann können wir ja hinterher einen Blog drüber schreiben und die Bilder über Facebook austauschen. Wer ist schnell an der Handytastatur und übernimmt das Twittern unterwegs?



Dann aber bitte http5, damit ich das auf meinem ipad anschauen kann.


----------



## Heili (23. März 2011)

Muss leider absagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. März 2011)

Wat is nu?

Wettermäßig wirds so aussehen, dass es am Samstag regnen soll. Laut Wetter.de 1-3 Vm(quadrat). Was das für ne Volumeneinheit ist hab ich allerdings nirgends gefunden. Vielleicht weiß der Physiker das. 

Am Sonntag solls trocken sein. Was heißt das? Wirds dann im SchwaWa schlammig oder kann der Boden das ab?

Oder doch lieber PW?


----------



## Eike. (24. März 2011)

Wenns Sonntag nicht regnet, und die Vorhersage sieht ja nicht schlecht aus, seh ich keinen Grund umzuplanen.


----------



## chrisle (24. März 2011)

Enttäuschung pur: Bike kommt bis zum we nicht an. 
Echt ärgerlich, hatte mich gefreut auf sonntag und hätte 2 Leute mit Bikes mit hochnehmen können.


----------



## Eike. (24. März 2011)

Wirklich Schade, ich hab dich aus der Liste rausgenommen.


----------



## hömma (24. März 2011)

Hätte gern "mitgedoodelt", aber hab mich angesichts des Neuschnees der letzten Tage dazu entschlossen, das Wochenende spontan zu verlängern und heute Abend in die Schweiz aufzubrechen. Werde die Snowboard-Saison jetzt erstmal beenden, bevor die Bike-Saison dann so richtig losgeht.

Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß!Beim nächsten Mal versuche ich wieder dabei zu sein. 


Sent from my Android


----------



## overkill_KA (24. März 2011)

Cubes kommen nie pünktlich

Ich fahr auch nicht mit, ist mir alles zu weit und umständlich.
Bin in Herrenalb falls jemand mitfahren will


----------



## Rasender Robert (24. März 2011)

Hallo!

Ich bin am Sonntag auch dabei ... brauche aber eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Karlsruhe. Falls aber jemand mit dem Rad nach Sand anreisen will (also ab Bühl oder Forbach) würde ich da auch mitfahren.

Robert


----------



## matou (24. März 2011)

Da es gerade passt, reihe ich mich mal ein...
...mir ist was dazwischen gekommen, ich hab nur So VoMi Zeit, ich bin also nicht dabei.


----------



## Messerharry (24. März 2011)

wenn jetzt schon Leute aus meiner Zielgruppe abspringen, laß ich es auch sein und geh lieber crossen


----------



## Eike. (24. März 2011)

Ok Planänderung, so macht das ja keinen Sinn mehr. Also Schluss mit dem hin und her und vielleicht. *Sonntag 27.3. 10:30 Baden-Baden Bahnhof* (Karlsruhe Hbf 10:09). Wer mit dem Auto anreisen will kann in Baden-Baden parken und auf der Rückfahrt in Kuppenheim aussteigen. Von da aus sind es nur ~5km auf ebenem Radweg zurück nach Baden-Baden. Vergesst den Doodle, wer da ist kommt mit.
Es geht auf die Badener Höhe und dann über den Westweg nach Forbach, ca. 900hm mit genialen Trails.
Es herrscht keine Eile, bergauf muss sich also niemand gehetzt fühlen und Gelegenheiten für Pausen finden sich bestimmt auch. Wenns nach mir geht machen wir oben ein Vesper aber wenn der Wunsch da ist können wir auch einen Abstecher zum Naturfreundehaus machen und da einkehren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (24. März 2011)

puh... ich wage das einfach mal, keine ahnung ob die 900hm noch ne nummer zu groß sind. gäbe es denn falls gar nix mehr geht notfalls ne möglichkeit auszusteigen?

und wegen vesper/einkehren wäre praktisch wenn man das vorher bespricht, vesper mit leerem rucksack macht keinen spaß


----------



## Eike. (24. März 2011)

Das passt scho, der Grund in Baden-Baden zu starten ist ja unter anderem der, dass die Steigung dann nicht so fies ist, auch wenn es ein paar Höhenmeter mehr sind. Im Falle eines Falles bleibt natürlich immernoch der Rückweg nach Baden-Baden. Oder 3m Reepschnur einpacken, dann spannen wir Robert ein, so hat er auch noch einen Trainingseffekt 
Ich plan für mich mit der Brotzeit. Wenn jemand wirklich lieber in der Hütte was essen will einfach hier reinschreiben dann sehen wir ja ob es sich lohnt oder nicht.


----------



## Phil88 (24. März 2011)

alles klar, vesper wär jetzt auch mein bevorzugter plan gewesen


----------



## infola (24. März 2011)

Eine Tour ohne Autozwang ist doch viel besser 
Da bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. März 2011)

Hallo Eike,

wann planst Du, wieder in KA zu sein?

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## Eike. (25. März 2011)

Frühestens 16 Uhr, realistischer 17 Uhr.


----------



## murmel2 (25. März 2011)

ich bin immer noch dabei


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. März 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Frühestens 16 Uhr, realistischer 17 Uhr.



Mit welchem Zug? Da fahren nur Fernzüge und das wird teuer.


----------



## Eike. (25. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung welchen Zug genau wir bekommen, sind aber alles S- und Regionalbahnen. Einzelfahrt max. 5,50â¬ (mit Bahncard 4,10â¬), Tageskarte fÃ¼r eine Person 8,60â¬, 2-5 Personen 14,50â¬.
An der Stelle nochmal: Als Student kann man am Wochenende auch ohne das Studententicket kostenlos fahren, das ist im Studentenwerksbeitrag mit drin. Man braucht nur den Studentenausweis und die KVV Bescheinigung aus dem Selbstverwaltungsportal (gilt fÃ¼rs KIT/TH, wie es bei den anderen Hochschulen ausschaut ggf. vorher klÃ¤ren).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockenghost (26. März 2011)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Eike. (26. März 2011)

Sehr schön, langsam wirds ja doch noch was 

Edit: Nanu, wo ist denn die Wetterinfo hin die ich eben gepostet hab? Naja dann nochmal. Die Wettervorhersage sieht inzwischen deutlich freundlicher aus als in den letzten Tagen. Bis auf Kachelmann sagen inzwischen alle aufgelockerte Bewölkung mit Sonne und vor allem, ohne Regen vorraus


----------



## Phil88 (26. März 2011)

also ganz so prall sieht das ja nich aus mit dem wetter morgen...
am besten wir schließen uns hier morgen früh nochmal schnell kurz oder?


----------



## Eike. (26. März 2011)

Da mach ich mir nicht die geringsten Sorgen. Außer bei Kachelmann und wetter.com ist überall die Rede von 15°C und Sonne.


----------



## Phil88 (26. März 2011)

also die öffentlich rechtlichen quasseln auch alle von regen im süd-westen gegen nachmittag...

wir können ja einfach schauen wies morgen früh aussieht, wenns uns unterwegs erwischt haben wir halt pech


----------



## Eike. (26. März 2011)

*Denkt an die Zeitumstellung heute Nacht!* Wer seinen Wecker nicht umstellt ist eine Stunde zu spät dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (26. März 2011)

Sonne hab ich jetzt nirgends mehr gefunden.


----------



## Phil88 (26. März 2011)

10:09 der RE auf Gleis 7?


----------



## infola (27. März 2011)

Fahren wir eigentlich auch bei leichtem Regen (den es morgen wohl geben wird)? 
Persönlich bin ich ziemlich wetterresistent und würde trotzdem gerne fahren.


----------



## Phil88 (27. März 2011)

also ich bin raus, hab irgendwie das gefühl wieder krank zu werden. ich mach mal lieber langsam 
sorry! nächstes mal dann...


----------



## Eike. (27. März 2011)

Da bin ich einmal optimistisch beim Wetter  Auf dem Radarbild sieht man, dass der Regen genau südlich von Karlsruhe vorbei zieht, in der Pfalz sieht es trocken aus, die Webcam bestätigen das auch. Deswegen mein Vorschlag das ganze in die Pfalz zu verlegen.
Abfahrt *10:34 Karlsruhe Hbf Gleis 102*, KVV Tickets sind gültig.


----------



## Lockenghost (27. März 2011)

Alles klar, dann hab ich ja noch genug Zeit 
Bis später.


----------



## Rasender Robert (27. März 2011)

Ok, das passt mir auch gut. Ich steige dann wieder in KA-Mühlburg zu.

Bis später!


----------



## chrisle (27. März 2011)

Echt miesestes Wetter.
Viel Spass in der Pfalz 

@Eike: Wo sollte die Tour eigentlich enden? Habe mir die GPS daten mal gezogen und auf Google earth gepackt. Bei mir endet das Ganze auf 900m schlagartig...


----------



## infola (27. März 2011)

Ich habe den Zug leider verpasst. Da ich etwas knapp an war, habe ich am Bahnhof nicht mehr nach dem Gleis geschaut, sondern bin zu dem von Eike genannten Gleis 102. Da stand dann blöderweise auch ein Zug, allerdings war das schon der RE von 11:07. Als ich das bemerkt habe, war die RB von Gleis 1 schon weg.


----------



## murmel2 (27. März 2011)

jaa ich Trottel habe heut morgen verschlafen...  Hoffe ihr hattet ne schöne Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (27. März 2011)

Ja der Zug wurde verlegt weil der eigentlich früher abfahrende Express auf dem Gleis verreckt ist.

@chrisle
Ich habe bewusst nur die Auffahrt als Track eingestellt. Geplant war über den Westweg nach Forbach runter zu fahren.


----------



## chrisle (27. März 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ja der Zug wurde verlegt weil der eigentlich früher abfahrende Express auf dem Gleis verreckt ist.
> 
> @chrisle
> Ich habe bewusst nur die Auffahrt als Track eingestellt. Geplant war über den Westweg nach Forbach runter zu fahren.



verstehe! 
wetter war ja am nachmittag echt bombastisch.
planst du einen neuen termin für die eröffnungstour?


----------



## Eike. (28. März 2011)

Vor Ostern wohl nicht mehr und dann ist es ein bischen spät um es Saisoneröffnung zu nennen  Aber man braucht ja keinen besonderen Anlass dafür und wenn bis dahin alle ein bischen fitter sind ist auch die Tourauswahl größer.


----------

